# engine smoking



## robbie5919 (1 mo ago)

hi my massey ferguson 165 tractor is smoking is there any thing i can add to the oil to stop it


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

First thing u need to do is, remove the air cleaner and filters..
NOW try it.. rev it a few times and look at the smoke.. any diff.??
If it’s oil burning, it’ll usually be BLUE..
Next make sure the pipe coming off the valve cover is not blocked..
Now take off the oil FILL CAP.. if u have a bunch of blow-by, it’ll be puffing out of the fill cap..
Good luck


----------



## Old Graybeard (1 mo ago)

Did this happen all at once or did it happen over a few weeks/ months ? 
Is this a Diesel Engine / or Gas ? 
Blue indicates oil being burnt
Black indicates unburnt fuel 
Does it sound good ? or is it missing etc , hard to start ?


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

MF 165 is an older tractor, therefore may have been run hard or long or both. You may be needing an overhaul or you may have another issue. Unless the oil is the proper oil for the tractor it may just need changed or it could be diluted.
Blue smoke: usually a sign the engine is tired, the oil rings are worn and oil is bypassing them, entering the combustion chamber and being burned. This can also be caused by worn intake valves or seals on the valve stems. Usually accompanied by the engine "using" oil.
Black smoke: Restricted air intake, mixture too rich, *diesel *overloaded or over fueled. Usually indicated by high fuel useage. 
White smoke: Water entering the combustion chamber ie blown head gasket or cracked head, block, or sleeve *diesel* cold engine, poor spray pattern from injectors, won't warm up ie bad thermostat
Head gasket or cracked block/head usually indicated by "pushing" coolant out of radiator. Bad injectors usually show as hard starting and or black smoke. Black smoke because fuel is not combusted proper or "on time" and low power.

If you have correct oil in the engine and you are blowing blue smoke there are no oil additives that will fix it, some may slow it down slightly but the won't fix the problem.

You did not specify the engine but the 165 had a choice of 4 engines
Perkins Gas
Perkins Diesel
Continental Gas
Continental LPG


----------



## robbie5919 (1 mo ago)

i have a masey ferguson 165 is there any thing i can add to the engine to stop it from smoking in front of the engine


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Robbie,

Are you referring to smoke coming from the crankcase vent tube?? If so, this is "blowby" gas getting into the crankcase. Normally indicates a well worn engine, compression/combustion gases getting past the piston rings. But it might be a leaking head gasket, broken piston ring, cracked piston, etc. Is the engine running smoothly?? Or does the engine have a "miss", runs rough??


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

robbie5919 said:


> i have a masey ferguson 165 is there any thing i can add to the engine to stop it from smoking in front of the engine


Smoking in front of the engine?
Maybe coming from the crankcase ventilation tube?
That is usually the result of worn rings and you probably know what the fix for that is.


----------



## robbie5919 (1 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> Good Morning Robbie,
> 
> Are you referring to smoke coming from the crankcase vent tube?? If so, this is "blowby" gas getting into the crankcase. Normally indicates a well worn engine, compression/combustion gases getting past the piston rings. But it might be a leaking head gasket, broken piston ring, cracked piston, etc. Is the engine running smoothly?? Or does the engine have a "miss", runs rough??


yes the vent tube


----------



## robbie5919 (1 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> Good Morning Robbie,
> 
> Are you referring to smoke coming from the crankcase vent tube?? If so, this is "blowby" gas getting into the crankcase. Normally indicates a well worn engine, compression/combustion gases getting past the piston rings. But it might be a leaking head gasket, broken piston ring, cracked piston, etc. Is the engine running smoothly?? Or does the engine have a "miss", runs rough??


hi sir do you know where a can get a sleeve puller for that tractor


----------



## robbie5919 (1 mo ago)

Ultradog said:


> Smoking in front of the engine?
> Maybe coming from the crankcase ventilation tube?
> That is usually the result of worn rings and you probably know what the fix for that is.


hi sir do you know where i can get a sleeve puller for that tractor


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Curious to know if the tractor was phut!phuted around or if the engine was worked at specified engine revs?.


----------

